
Again, What Were the Benefits of Locking Down? – AIER - mrfusion
https://www.aier.org/article/again-what-were-the-benefits-of-locking-down/
======
linsomniac
TL;DR: A handful of rather rural states did no or limited lockdown, and their
economies are better off and there were fewer deaths. So therefor the
lockdowns made things worse rather than better.

This piece is high on speculation. It uses 8 rather rural states, 3 of did
have some level of lockdown, to speculate what would have happened in more
densely populated states if they had not done a lockdown.

It really takes 3 variables (govenor lockdown, unemployment, deaths), and
tries to draw some outsized conclusions.

As a counter point, that data also shows that Nebraska (no lockdown) had
similar unemployment but 50% higher death rates than very similar neighbor
Kansas.

